# ماهي هذي الوحدة ؟ (lb/ft3)



## Stylish (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_

_حبيت استفسر من وحدة معينة_

_لانها واجهتني مسئلة وهي كالتالي _

_A pressure gage connected to a tank reads 50 psi at a location where the barometric reading is 29.1 mm Hg. Determine the absolute pressure in the tank. Take rHg _848.4 lbm/ft3._


_والوحدة الغامضة التي لم اعرفها هي (lb/ft3)_

_وارجو من يتمكن من حل المسئلة عاجل فاشكر له _

_وشاكر لكم جميعا_


----------



## Stylish (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تم معر فه _ (lb/ft3) وهي _ الوزن النوعي بالوحدة البريطانية

ولاكن لو يتمكن احد ويتكرم من حل المسئلة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

Stylish قال:


> تم معر فه _(lb/ft3) وهي _الوزن النوعي بالوحدة البريطانية
> 
> ولاكن لو يتمكن احد ويتكرم من حل المسئلة


 
أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الروابط 

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hbase/pman.html

http://www.coleparmer.com/Techinfo/converters/commpressure.asp


وما بها من معلومات 
لحل المسالة .. المسألة بسيطة .. وتستطيع حلها بإذن الله .

وفقك الله .​


----------



## jomma (24 نوفمبر 2010)

Stylish قال:


> تم معر فه _(lb/ft3) وهي _الوزن النوعي بالوحدة البريطانية
> 
> ولاكن لو يتمكن احد ويتكرم من حل المسئلة


 
ما ذكرته صحيح ولكن لا حظ في المسألة انه يتكلم عن lbm/ft3 وهذه كثافة السائل وليس الوزن النوعي، الرمز m يعني mass أي الكتلة.


----------



## jomma (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عليك بتحويل الضغط الجوي (قراءة البارومتر) إلى وحدات psi وذلك بضرب عمود الزئبق في كثافة السائل وفي عجلة الجاذبية، خذ بالك من الوحدات، ثم اجمع الناتج مع قراءة العداد أي مع 50 psi


----------



## عمارسامي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز لبرا هي وحدة قياس وزن (بريطاني ) وهي تعادل باون وعندما يعطيك وحدة وزن على مساحة فيقصد بها (الضغط) .. وشكرا..


----------



## وريامحمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

تعني specific weight lb/ft3
راجع الموقع لزيادة المعلومات 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-density-specific-weight-d_595.html


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وحدة قياس الكثافة في النظام البريطاني


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Pabs. = Pread. +density*gravity accel.*height
Here h=29.1/1000 meter
Density (note :Ib/ft^3 =16.0185 kg/m^3) Den. =52.964 kg/m^3
gravity accelration =9.81 m/s^2
So ,P0 =Dens. * gravlt. *height =15.12 pascal
Note : 1 Pa=1.4504 * 10^-4 Psi
P(reading) =344732.49 Pascal
P(abs.) =P0 +P(reading) =344747.61 Pa =3.45 bar


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى خدمة .*


----------



## fmharfoush (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وحدة قياس الكثافة في النظام البريطاني


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 ديسمبر 2010)

dear all,

there is a difference between lbm(pound mass) and lbf(pound force=slug)
therefore
lbm/ft3 is the unit of SPECIFIC WEIGHT
but
lbf/ft3 OR (slug/ft3)is the unit of DENSITY
1 slug = 14.594 kg = 32.174 lbm
you can check it through these two following links

pound force
pound mass


----------



## jomma (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> dear all,
> 
> there is a difference between lbm(pound mass) and lbf(pound force=slug)
> therefore
> ...


 
يا باشمهندس الموضوع لا يحتاج إلى مجادلة، ولا يحتاج الى مهندسين للإجابة عليه، من معلوماتنا في الأعدادي الكثافة تساوي الكتلة مقسومة على الحجم، والوزن النوعي يساوي الوزن مقسوم على الحجم، وإجابتك معكوسة تماما
lbm : وحدة كتلة
lb: وحدة وزن او قوة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 ديسمبر 2010)

jomma قال:


> يا باشمهندس الموضوع لا يحتاج إلى مجادلة، ولا يحتاج الى مهندسين للإجابة عليه، من معلوماتنا في الأعدادي الكثافة تساوي الكتلة مقسومة على الحجم، والوزن النوعي يساوي الوزن مقسوم على الحجم، وإجابتك معكوسة تماما
> lbm : وحدة كتلة
> lb: وحدة وزن او قوة



يا باشمهندس انا مش بجادل

شوف اللنك دة لو سمحت
http://physics.info/system-english/


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 ديسمبر 2010)

The SI units for density are kg/m3. The imperial (BG) units are lb/ft3 (slugs/ft3). While people often use pounds per cubic foot as a measure of density in the U.S., pounds are really a measure of force, not mass. Slugs are the correct measure of mass. You can multiply slugs by 32.2 for a rough value in pounds.


----------



## jomma (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> The SI units for density are kg/m3. The imperial (BG) units are lb/ft3 (slugs/ft3). While people often use pounds per cubic foot as a measure of density in the U.S., pounds are really a measure of force, not mass. Slugs are the correct measure of mass. You can multiply slugs by 32.2 for a rough value in pounds.


 
ينص المكتوب على ان الباوند هو وحدة قوة وليست وحدة كتلة:
"Pounds are really a measure of force, not mass​والكثافة عبارة عن الكتلة مقسومة على الحجم.
فقط عند عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية القياسية أي عند عجلة جاذبية تساوي 32.174 قدم/ث2 يكون lb=lbm ، خلاف ذلك هناك فرق بينهما.​


----------



## jomma (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أما علاقة slug وهو وحدة كتلة بوحدة الوزن lb فيمكن الحصول عليها بتطبيق القانون الثاني لنيوتن:
الوزن = الكتلة × عجلة الجاذبية
lb = slug ×32.174 ft/s2​يمكنك مراجعة كتاب ميكانيكا الموائع لـــــ Victor L. Streeter ، الطبعة السادسة​


----------

